# U.S Pet Pro Classic, Pet Styling Show



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this or ever attended? I have been wanting to put shears in my hands before purchasing online. I went to the Houston Dog Show last summer and their were very few pair to try on.

This show has seminars on scissoring and many other grooming things. There is also a trade show where I can test out the shears.

And you can take your dog!

The ISCC (International Society of Canine Cosmetologist) is sponsoring the show.

What do you think?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds great, where and when


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

The show is on Dallas, Oct 30- Nov 2, 2014. ð


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Oops.... In Dallas


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! I could drive to Dallas! What is the website?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oooh I'm in Dallas - I need to check that out!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh man, i want to go!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh I would totally go to this and would love to meet up! Jane are you in Houston? Thursday or Friday daytime would be easiest for me while the kids are in school, but I could definitely go Saturday if that's when more can go. Who is in? I'll bring my camera! Here is the website: 

US Pet Pro Classic


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish I lived there I'd go'd go in a minute lucky you 😄


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wish I lived there too. Guess I won't be going:angry:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I looked at the cost/options, there are options to attend the whole thing, a single day of classes, or just attend the trade show only. Looks fun! 



lynda said:


> Wish I lived there too. Guess I won't be going:angry:


Aww c'mon Lynda, it's not that far! haha.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am getting so excited! I hope everyone can come!!

I am planning on taking lots of seminars, Thursday-Saturday. There is one on Teddy Bear Trims, Scissoring, Canine Massage, Basic Animal Management, Before the Bath, Bows, CPR, etc..... Of course I will not be able to take all the classes I want but I can get quite a few. Then there is the Trade Show, Dog Show and Creative Contest. Friday night is a costume party and Carley is dressing up as a bad haircut!! She is already prepared for that thanks to my beginning efforts. Ta Dah! lol

So have I sparked your interest?! Let me know if you have any questions. There is also a phone number on the website to call and ask questions. I talked to Pam Lauritzen twice and she was extremely nice.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Jealous. Have fun and take pictures!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> I am getting so excited! I hope everyone can come!!
> 
> I am planning on taking lots of seminars, Thursday-Saturday. There is one on Teddy Bear Trims, Scissoring, Canine Massage, Basic Animal Management, Before the Bath, Bows, CPR, etc..... Of course I will not be able to take all the classes I want but I can get quite a few. Then there is the Trade Show, Dog Show and Creative Contest. Friday night is a costume party and Carley is dressing up as a bad haircut!! She is already prepared for that thanks to my beginning efforts. Ta Dah! lol
> 
> So have I sparked your interest?! Let me know if you have any questions. There is also a phone number on the website to call and ask questions. I talked to Pam Lauritzen twice and she was extremely nice.


Oh awesome, you're making a weekend of it! Let me look at the schedule and see what I want to go to. Sounds like I need to plan on Friday night too! I'll send you my email in a PM so we can chat in more detail.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lynda said:


> Wish I lived there too. Guess I won't be going:angry:


I wish you could go too Lynda! Your photo of your four darlings is priceless. I cannot tell you how many times I have shown them to my husband. I cannot decide which one I want to borrow for keep from you. :innocent:
Pam mentioned they have shows in California, Jersey, Chicago and Atlanta. There may be others too.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

sherry said:


> Wow! I could drive to Dallas! What is the website?


Sherry, Have you looked at the website? You need to come!! It is going to be great!!:aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> Oooh I'm in Dallas - I need to check that out!


Donna, have you checked it out? You need to come too!! It's going to be a blast!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh man, i want to go!!!


Stacy,
Just hop in a plane and you will be here in no time. It would be so fun if you came! I think Fat Amy :wub:wants to come. I can hear her singing about it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my I'm so jealous!!! Like seriously, you guys go and share the good info. How fun


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

StevieB said:


> OMGosh I would totally go to this and would love to meet up! Jane are you in Houston? Thursday or Friday daytime would be easiest for me while the kids are in school, but I could definitely go Saturday if that's when more can go. Who is in? I'll bring my camera! Here is the website:
> 
> US Pet Pro Classic


Celeta,
This is going to be great! Bring your camera and Steve:wub:, of course!! Carley needs a playmate. :wub: I sent you a PM of my plans.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> I wish I lived there I'd go'd go in a minute lucky you 😄


Pat, I wish you could go too! It seems like there is always a maltese party out of reach from us Texans. Carley just wants to play with her fellow fluffs. :wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Jealous. Have fun and take pictures!


Mags,
Don't be jealous!! Just grab Boo, Zach and catch a plane. :thumbsup:
We'd love to have you.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Oh my I'm so jealous!!! Like seriously, you guys go and share the good info. How fun


Beatriz,
Finally something in TEXAS!! I even bought Carley a polka dotted stroller to go!:HistericalSmiley: I have never met anyone in Texas who owned a dog stroller. I will be the laughing stock of the state. If you hear a loud noise coming from the east, you will know who is being laughed at!:w00t:
I really wish you could go!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Beatriz,
> 
> Finally something in TEXAS!! I even bought Carley a polka dotted stroller to go!:HistericalSmiley: I have never met anyone in Texas who owned a dog stroller. I will be the laughing stock of the state. If you hear a loud noise coming from the east, you will know who is being laughed at!:w00t:
> 
> I really wish you could go!



Jane,
I wish I could go and we would rock those strollers. Can't wait to see a picture of you pushing the polka dotted stroller. Remember, you gotta look like it is a normal thing to do! Have fun


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Jane, Celeta - I've never gone to one of these before and I'm not a professional groomer - so this may be a dumb question, but is it open to the no professionals? And if I read it right, I could register for the weekend or just one day, correct? I would love to watch and get some tips and maybe get some of the deals like Hedy got at the one in Vegas!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lou's Mom,
Yes you can go as a pet owner who wants to learn. I am a beginner wanting to learn and have never gone to this kind of show either. You ought to look on the website and call Pam who is in charge. She will tell you good seminars to attend depending on your interest. I hope you can go. ð


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lou's Mom, also you can register for one day or the whole weekend. I will go Thursday- Saturday. If you call Pam or me, I can explain the pricing. PM me if you want to call and I'll give you my number.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Oh my I'm so jealous!!! Like seriously, you guys go and share the good info. How fun


B you need to come to Texas!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Beatriz,
> Finally something in TEXAS!! I even bought Carley a polka dotted stroller to go!:HistericalSmiley: I have never met anyone in Texas who owned a dog stroller. I will be the laughing stock of the state. If you hear a loud noise coming from the east, you will know who is being laughed at!:w00t:
> I really wish you could go!


Steve wants to know if there's room for two in your stroller! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Steve wants to know if there's room for two in your stroller! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:



Watch out, Steve has game!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> Sherry, Have you looked at the website? You need to come!! It is going to be great!!:aktion033:


I did look at the website. The timing is not great for me, out of state company coming. I'll have to play it by ear.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Celeta, my stroller arrives tomorrow. It has two tethers!!!! ð. Carley is tiny so there should be plenty of room. Does Steve like bossy little girl dogs? If so, he will love Carley. Steve won't be embarrassed in a polka dotted stroller, will he?ðð


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

StevieB said:


> B you need to come to Texas!!!


I SECOND THAT MOTION!!!:thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Watch out, Steve has game!!


Beatriz, Do you think Ben will be jealous is Steve is her first stroller date?! :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Jane,
> I wish I could go and we would rock those strollers. Can't wait to see a picture of you pushing the polka dotted stroller. Remember, you gotta look like it is a normal thing to do! Have fun


 Heads would be turning....out of jealousy of course!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

sherry said:


> I did look at the website. The timing is not great for me, out of state company coming. I'll have to play it by ear.


Ok Sherry.....hopefully it will work out.:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Jane -- this sounds like so much fun I would totally hop over to Dallas if we hadn't already been booked! What a fun way to have a Maltese meet up ~~ and stroller parade too! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishin I lived in Texas!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Jane -- this sounds like so much fun I would totally hop over to Dallas if we hadn't already been booked! What a fun way to have a Maltese meet up ~~ and stroller parade too!
> 
> Have fun!!!


Thanks Hedy! I soo wish you could hop on over too!! I would be so busy hugging your babies, I wouldn't listen in the seminars, :HistericalSmiley:
I am trimming on Carley again today. I am having such a hard time getting the hair short enough right next to hair that I am keeping long, like the ears and topknot. I keep watching you make it look so easy. And then I do this :smilie_tischkante:and tell myself learn already!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

StevieB said:


> Steve wants to know if there's room for two in your stroller! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Celeta, my stroller arrives tomorrow. It has two tethers!!!! :thumbsup: Carley is tiny so there should be plenty of room. Does Steve like bossy little girl dogs? If so, he will love Carley. Steve won't be embarrassed in a polka dotted stroller, will he? :HistericalSmiley: It might be good if they play in the hotel room for a few minutes before we put them in the stroller together, otherwise, Carley :innocent:will be soo excited to have a playmate, she may knock the stroller over!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Wishin I lived in Texas!!!


Lydia, that is no problem. I see a house for sale on my block. Should I set you up with a realtor?! :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh DO, lol! We went to TX for the first time a couple years ago, I LOVE Texans  lovebugs, not so much...



puppydoll said:


> Lydia, that is no problem. I see a house for sale on my block. Should I set you up with a realtor?! :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Oh DO, lol! We went to TX for the first time a couple years ago, I LOVE Texans  lovebugs, not so much...


Lovebugs? The only love bug we have is Carley!!:wub: I don't care for Junebugs but they only come at a certain time...I think in June.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL...I like that kind of love bug much better!!!

We were there in Sept. and they were everywhere! black inky things...ewe, maybe not in all of TX? We were in Spring, TX and they said they're there every year for a few weeks, our coach was covered!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Lydia - love bugs are more in the Houston area than up here. But Jane is right,the Junebugs are awful up here! Yuck!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, don't like junebugs either, yuk!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I made my reservation for the hotel !!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Its not too late to register for the US Pet Pro Classic, the Pet Styling Show!! If you register by the 17th, you get a better rate for the whole package deal. 
Come on all you Dallas and near Dallas people!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I registered for Friday. I don't think I will take any of the dogs though, I want to soak up as much info as I can and they would be a distraction!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am going Friday as well and bringing Steve. Can't wait to meet you and Jane!


----------

